

My Moto 360 battery usage – near real time - mraviator

Ok, not <i>exactly</i> real time, but I will update this sheet throughout the day with battery usages and notes.<p>Here&#x27;s the sheet&#x27;s link:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;w78Q1S
======
idean
Thanks for the data!

In the baseline settings at the bottom of the tl;dr page, can you do Phone in
Airplane mode so we can see the actual impact of notifications? Bluetooth off
more shows impact of watch to phone communication, not really amount of
battery impact for each notfication.

------
slater
Proper link:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DMfEZInVsb4XJ9E2fbVr...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DMfEZInVsb4XJ9E2fbVrBTsuIHeueh6alT3NlgxCWks/)

------
27182818284
So less than 10 hours? Or am I missing something?

